# Mau tempo na Europa - Tempestade TILO - Novembro 2007



## Vince (7 Nov 2007 às 13:15)

Tópico especial dedicado ao seguimento da depressão de nome *TILO*.

Com este tópico iniciamos também aqui no Forum a prática de nomear as depressões mais significativas a afectar a Europa usando para tal a lista de nomes do Instituto de Meteorologia da Universidade livre de Berlin (met.fu-berlin.de), à semelhança do que se tem feito na Europa em anos recentes com tempestades como o Kyrill, Erwin, Lothar, etc.


----------



## jPdF (7 Nov 2007 às 21:06)

*Re: Seguimento Europa - 2007*

Pela Europa as previsões para os próximos 3dias mostram este cenário!! Em muitas cidades o elemento branco fará a 1a visita...Esperamos que não se esqueça de nós este ano mais uma vez...


----------



## Brigantia (8 Nov 2007 às 22:34)

*Re: Seguimento Europa - 2007*



jPdF disse:


> Pela Europa as previsões para os próximos 3dias mostram este cenário!! Em muitas cidades o elemento branco fará a 1a visita...Esperamos que não se esqueça de nós este ano mais uma vez...


 
A comunicação social portuguesa também já fala sobre essa possível situação.


> *Ventos fortes e quedas neve Europa, inundações Inglaterra*
> 
> A rede de serviços meteorológicos europeus (EUMETNET) alertou hoje para a previsão de ventos fortes e abundantes quedas de neve na Europa Central na sexta-feira, enquanto a costa oriental de Inglaterra enfrenta o risco de graves inundações.
> O mau tempo resulta de um sistema de baixas pressões que se desloca da Escandinávia para a Europa Central, anunciou a EUMETNET, uma rede de 23 serviços meteorológicos nacionais, incluindo o de Portugal, com sede nas Nações Unidas, em Genebra.
> ...


Fonte: © Diário Digital / Lusa


Por aqui é que não se passa nada...


----------



## Brigantia (8 Nov 2007 às 22:47)

*Re: Seguimento Europa - 2007*



> Tidal surge puts east coast in 'extreme danger'
> By Laura Clout and Richard Alleyne
> Last Updated: 9:51pm GMT 08/11/2007
> 
> ...


Fonte: telegraph.co.uk


----------



## Dan (8 Nov 2007 às 22:52)

*Re: Seguimento Europa - 2007*



Brigantia disse:


> A comunicação social portuguesa também já fala sobre essa possível situação.
> 
> Fonte: © Diário Digital / Lusa
> 
> ...



Uns com muito e outros sem nada


----------



## Brigantia (8 Nov 2007 às 23:31)

*Re: Seguimento Europa - 2007*

Alerta vermelho nas costas de Inglaterra e da Holanda...







> Severe gales in the North Sea have given rise to a significant storm surge. The Environment Agency have issued a number of Severe Flood Warnings. A Severe Flood Warning means that there is extreme danger to life and property and the public are urged to take immediate action by referring to the Environment Agency Floodline (0845 988 1188) and their website (www.environment-agency.gov.uk). Advice may also be available on radio and television.
> 
> Issued at: 2234 Thu 8 Nov


©Met Office







© Meteoalarm


----------



## Senador (9 Nov 2007 às 00:00)

*Mau Tempo na Europa*

Ventos fortes e abundantes quedas de neve na Europa, alerta inundações no leste Inglaterra
A rede de serviços meteorológicos europeus (EUMETNET) alertou hoje para a previsão de ventos fortes e abundantes quedas de neve na Europa Central na sexta-feira, enquanto a costa oriental de Inglaterra enfrenta o risco de graves inundações.



O mau tempo resulta de um sistema de baixas pressões que se desloca da Escandinávia para a Europa Central, anunciou a EUMETNET, uma rede de 23 serviços meteorológicos nacionais, incluindo o de Portugal, com sede nas Nações Unidas, em Genebra. 

A Alemanha e a Dinamarca alertaram a população para rajadas de ventos que podem atingir os 125 quilómetros/hora durante todo o dia de sexta-feira, segundo um comunicado da EUMETNET. 

Uma corrente húmida vinda do norte na Europa Central também pode causar ventos fortes, «mas o que pode ser ainda mais prejudicial é a quantidade de neve fresca que é esperada para a orla norte dos Alpes», lê-se no comunicado. 

Acrescenta que as quedas de neve podem atingir os 100 centímetros de altura «causando enormes avalanchas logo no início do período de Inverno». 

As autoridades portuárias holandesas anunciaram que vão encerrar o mais porto da Europa, Roterdão, porque as tempestades previstas podem provocar ondas de quatro metros e rajadas de vento que podem atingir os 100 quilómetros/hora. 

O Governo britânico convocou uma reunião de emergência para discutir medidas para enfrentar uma vaga de três metros que progride desde o mar do Norte e que coincide com as marés cheias, havendo o receio de provocar graves inundações ao longo da costa oriental de Inglaterra. 

Stewart Worthley, dos serviços meteorológicos, acrescentou que esta altura de onda não era vista «há 20 anos». 

«A onda é esperada sexta-feira de manhã, mas a tempestade deverá acalmar» durante o dia de sexta-feira, disse. 

«O risco de graves inundações existe nas regiões do litoral oriental nas próximas 48 horas» , disse o ministro do Ambiente britânico, Hilary Benn. 

A polícia está em estado de alerta nas regiões mais em risco, nomeadamente Norfolk e Suffolk, a fim de coordenar as urgências, designadamente eventuais evacuações. 

A barragem que regula o nível do Tamisa, no leste de Londres, foi também colocada em alerta. 

«Ventos de noroeste superiores aos 75 quilómetros/hora, uma depressão atmosférica e fortes marés poderão provocar graves inundações no leste de Inglaterra» , precisaram, por seu lado os serviços meteorológicos britânicos. 

Os ventos mais fortes atingiram o norte de Escócia. Na ilha de North Rona, foram superiores a 160 quilómetros/hora hoje de manhã, antes de se deslocarem para sudeste. 

A actividade petrolífera continua contudo a funcionar normalmente, segundo um porta-voz da BP, mas os serviços meteorológicos anunciaram fortes rajadas de vento nas ilhas Orkeny e Shetland para hoje à noite. 

Lusa / SOL


----------



## Vince (9 Nov 2007 às 09:49)

Carta actualizada do MetOffice:






*MeteoAlarm Europa*




http://www.meteoalarm.eu/


----------



## Aurélio (9 Nov 2007 às 10:16)

Porque raio estamos nós em amarelo ??????


----------



## Vince (9 Nov 2007 às 10:34)

Aurélio disse:


> Porque raio estamos nós em amarelo ??????



Por causa do alerta amarelo nos Açores devido à depressão na zona (ex.92L).
Já tinhamos falado uma vez no Forum desse pormenor do Meteoalarm, que não está lá muito bem conseguido.


----------



## mocha (9 Nov 2007 às 12:24)

*Europa teme as piores inundações de décadas*

2007/11/09 | 11:27
Holanda e Reino Unido são os países mais afectados pelas chuvas fortes


Holanda e Reino Unido são os países mais afectados pelo mau tempo, temendo as piores inundações de décadas. Bélgica, Noruega e Alemanha também estão a tomar medidas preventivas perante a possibilidade de subida do nível do mar, segundo informações recolhidas em diversos jornais on-line. 

O risco de cheias continua a preocupar o Reino Unido, apesar de centenas estarem a preparar o regresso a casa depois de terem sido evacuados, temendo-se que o nível do mar subisse um metro e meio acima dos níveis habituais. O governo britânico pôs em curso uma operação de emergência e ordenou o encerramento das barragens no Tamisa e Darford Creek para regular o nível dos rios e prevenir inundações em Londres. As regiões de maior risco continuam a ser Nor-folk e Suffolk. 

Na Holanda, e pela primeira vez desde 1076, foram aplicadas medidas generalizadas de protecção da costa e dos diques, segundo informações da rádio holandesa, Rádio 1. 

As previsões do mau tempo na zona noroeste do país levaram ao encerramento, pela primeira vez, da comporta marítima de Maeslantkering, construída perto do Porto de Roterdão para proteger a província de Zuid Holland dos riscos de inundações. O tráfico marítimo em Roterdão está encerrado. 

Grande parte do território holandês encontra-se abaixo do nível do mar, e por isso o país está mais vulnerável ao mau tempo que se abateu sobre alguns países europeus. 

Noruega, Alemanha e Bélgica também estão em estado de alerta e na costa norueguesa foram encerradas plataformas petrolíferas.

_in portugal diário_


----------



## Vince (9 Nov 2007 às 12:54)

Relativamente ao storm surge (elevação do nível do mar por acção do núcleo de baixas pressões) aparentemente o pior já passou sem problemas de muita gravidade, pois o pico do storm surge foi antes da maré cheia de há cerca de 2 horas atrás.

A BBC tem passado alguns videos interessantes. Alguns estão online no site:

 Aerial video of breached sea walls 
 The scene in Lowestoft at high tide 

Na Sky há um video de surfistas que aproveitaram as ondas:
 Surfers Ride The Tidal Surge



> *Tide fears recede as surge passes*
> Fears of widespread flooding in eastern England have diminished as tides peaked without major breaches of sea defences.
> 
> 
> ...



*Altura da maré (UK)*





http://www.channelcoast.org/data_management/tide_charts/?table=envdata_Deal


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Nov 2007 às 22:29)

Vince disse:


> Relativamente ao storm surge (elevação do nível do mar por acção do núcleo de baixas pressões) aparentemente o pior já passou sem problemas de muita gravidade, pois o pico do storm surge foi antes da maré cheia de há cerca de 2 horas atrás.
> 
> A BBC tem passado alguns videos interessantes. Alguns estão online no site:
> 
> ...



WOW!

Aqui o marasmo!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Nov 2007 às 22:33)

*Re: Seguimento Europa - 2007*



jPdF disse:


> Pela Europa as previsões para os próximos 3dias mostram este cenário!! Em muitas cidades o elemento branco fará a 1a visita...Esperamos que não se esqueça de nós este ano mais uma vez...



Bolas até na Grécia já pode nevar! Que ódio deste AA! Que ódio! Até no Peloponeso! Impressionante! Até a nossa localização geografica é uma treta!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Nov 2007 às 12:58)

A situação nos Alpes é já de pleno inverno, estas situações trazem sempre muita neve nesta região sobretudo na cara NORTE!

St. Moritz:






Já estive nesta cidade, nos tempos em que estava na Suiça, onde os meus pais estiveram emigrados! Que saudade!


----------



## Minho (11 Nov 2007 às 14:48)

Graças à Tempestade Tilo formaram-se alguns centros depressionários secundários que trouxeram muita neve principalmente para a Aústria  e Alemanha...









Ficam aqui algumas fotos...


----------

